# Tihinking about a Bachmann spectrum Mogul? Here are some pictures to help you decid



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

It's been my experience that the manufactures do a rotten job of showing their products. It's a wonder they sell anything at all. When I purchase many of my trains I would have liked a better set of images to decide at the time. So as a service to fellow large scalers I am posting images of available rolling stock to help others decide if they like it. Please add comments and your own review to this topic. thanks








Cat not included












































The detail on these engines is good



























This is a Rio Grand Southern

















































































That's a good start. They work they pull well and need a little modification to the center driving wheels to go through points.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Tihinking about a Bachmann spectrum Mogul? Here are some pictures to help you decid*

The engines look and sound very nice, but I think I like the cat even better!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Tihinking about a Bachmann spectrum Mogul? Here are some pictures to help you decid*

I think you missed a few loco's. Lets see the rest of them. BTW looks like the loco is not setting on the rail correctly one set of wheels looks like its derailed. Later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

*RE: Tihinking about a Bachmann spectrum Mogul? Here are some pictures to help you decid*

RJD Thats not derailed, thats the center driver that has no flange. they're heid in place by these posts that I removed to allow the engine to get through frogs without binding.


----------

